# بداية النضوج الروحي



## aymonded (15 أكتوبر 2013)

[ والآن يا أخوتي بما إنكم أنتم شيوخ في شعب الله وبكم نفوسهم منوطة، فانهضوا قلوبهم بكلامكم حتى يذكروا أن آباءنا إنما ورد عليهم البلاء ليمتحنوا هل يعبدون إلههم بالحق. فينبغي لهم أن يذكروا كيف امتحن أبونا إبراهيم وبعد أن جُرب بشدائد كثيرة صار خليلاً لله. وهكذا اسحق وهكذا يعقوب وهكذا موسى وجميع الذين رضي الله منهم جازوا في شدائد *كثيرة* *وبقوا على أمانتهم*. *فأما الذين لم يقبلوا البلايا بخشية الرب بل أبدوا جزعهم وعاد تذمرهم على الرب*. فاستأصلهم المستأصل وهلكوا بالحيات. وأما نحن الآن فلا نجزع لما نقاسيه. بل لنحسب إن هذه العقوبات هي دون خطايانا ونعتقد أن ضربات الرب التي نؤدب بها كالعبيد إنما هي للإصلاح لا للإهلاك. ] (يهوديت 8: 21 – 27)

أن علامة بداية نضوج المؤمن الحي بالله هو اعتمادة على خبراته التراكمية مع الله ونمو إيمانه بواسطة كلمة الله التي تُسلم له خبرات الآباء القديسين على مر العصور، وأيضاً تعتمد على تذكر قوة يد الله القوية في أوقات كثيرة أنقذه منها، لأن الله في بداية الحياة يُعطي رؤى وإعلانات خاصة متنوعة بطرق مختلفه تختلف من شخص لآخر، لا لكي يفرح بها فقط بل لكي تكون خبرات متراكمة في الداخل مثل البناء الذي يتم وضع أساسه ثم وضع طوبة فوق طوبة ليعلو ويُبنى...

وهذه الخبرات كلها وجميع الأقوال والكلمات التي تأتي للإنسان المؤمن الحي بالله ينبغي أن ينتبه إليها ويحفظها متفكراً بها في قلبه [ وأما مريم فكانت تحفظ *جميع *هذا الكلام متفكرة به في قلبها ] (لوقا 2: 19)، وذلك لكي تكون هي الذخيرة الحية التي يواجه بها ساعة الدخول في ظلمة الضيقات والآلام الشديدة التي تأتي عليه والتي تُسمى حسب الكتاب المقدس (وادي ظل الموت).

فبداية الدخول في هذه الخبرة أحياناً كثيرة جداً تجزع أمامها النفس وتُريد أن تهرب، ولكن حينما تكون الخبرات الروحية السابقة أمام عين الإنسان في ذاكرته عالماً بمن آمن (إذ قد دخل في سرّ الإيمان الحي) وأن من معه أقوى من كل شيء - عن خبرة سابقة تذوقها -  فأنه يدخل إليها مطمئناً بالرغم من شعور الضيق والألم الذي ينتابه، بل قد يبحث عن مهرب لكي يفلت منها، لكن قوله في النهاية لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض هو أساس الطمأنينة في الله الحي الذي معه لا يفارقه، فيبدأ يغصب نفسه على التحمل من أجل ثقته في يد الله القوية، وذلك لأن رجاءه غير مبني على وهم بل على خبرة تذوقها في شركة عالماً قوة يد القدير التي تمسك به وانها انقذته كثيراً في السابق وكانت واضحة أمام عينيه، لكنه الآن لا يشعر بأي رؤية أو إعلان واضح من الله [ إذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شراً لانك أنت معي عصاك وعكازك هما يُعزيانني ] (مزمور  23:  4)

وبذلك تبدأ النفس التي عرفت الله تدخل في النضوج الروحي، وهذا إذا استسلمت وخضعت تحت يد الله القوية بدون أن تتذمر وتفكر في طفولتها التي كانت في عزاء مستمر، لأن الطفل لا يُريد ان يبذل الجهد والتعب، بل يُريد أن يحيا ويعيش في لعب ومرح وضحك مستمر، بل ويأتيه أحد ليضع اللقمة في فمه، لكن الله الحي يتدرج بالإنسان ويربيه في التقوى وحياة القداسة، ويدخله في سرّ شركة موته ليبلغ كمال قوة قيامته إذ يستمر في هذه الخبرة طوال حياته على الأرض، صاعداً من درجة إلى درجة، باستمرار الموت والقيامة مع مسيح القيامة والحياة: [ لأعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه متشبهاً بموته ] (فيلبي 3: 10)

لذلك سيظل صوت الرسول ينادي للكل بوضوح قائلاً: [ فاشترك انت في احتمال المشقات كجندي صالح ليسوع المسيح ] (2تيموثاوس 2: 3)
والرب يقول [ ومن يغلب ويحفظ أعمالي إلى النهاية فسأُعطيه سلطاناً على الأُمم...؛ من يغلب فسأُعطيه أن يجلس معي في عرشي كما غلبت أنا أيضاً وجلست مع أبي في عرشه...؛ من يغلب يرث كل شيء وأكون له إلهاً وهو يكون لي ابناً ] (رؤيا 2: 26؛ 3: 21؛ 21: 7)
وطبعاً [ شكرا لله الذي *يعطينا الغلبة بربنا يسوع المسيح* ] (1كورنثوس 15: 57)، [ لأن كل من ولد من الله يغلب العالم وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم *إيماننا  *] (1يوحنا 5: 4)، فينبغي أن نعلم ان الرب هو الغالب فينا [ وخرج غالباً ولكي يغلب ] (رؤيا 6: 2)، هذا لو استسلمنا وخضعنا ليده وتواضعنا [ فاخضعوا لله قاوموا إبليس (قاوموه راسخين في الإيمان) فيهرب منكم ] (يعقوب 4: 7)، [ فتواضعوا تحت يد الله القوية لكي يرفعكم في حينه ] (1بطرس 5: 6).. 

أمين هو الرب الذي سيثبتكم ويحفظكم من الشرير (2تسالونيكي  3:  3)
وهو قادر أن يحفظكم غير عاثرين ويوقفكم أمام مجده بلا عيب في الابتهاج (يهوذا  24)
كونوا معافين باسم الثالوث القدوس الله الواحد الحي آمين​


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

* يااخى الحبيب الكلام بتاعك لا ينشبع منه روعة  انا اقرها تانى بلليل كل سطر بميران الذهب   
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يااخى الحبيب ​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*


			لذلك سيظل صوت الرسول ينادي للكل بوضوح قائلاً: [ فاشترك انت في احتمال المشقات كجندي صالح ليسوع المسيح ] (2تيموثاوس 2: 3)
والرب يقول [ ومن يغلب ويحفظ أعمالي إلى النهاية فسأُعطيه سلطاناً على الأُمم...؛ من يغلب فسأُعطيه أن يجلس معي في عرشي كما غلبت أنا أيضاً وجلست مع أبي في عرشه...؛ من يغلب يرث كل شيء وأكون له إلهاً وهو يكون لي ابناً ] (رؤيا 2: 26؛ 3: 21؛ 21: 7)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كلام اكثر من رائع يا استاذي
كعادة مواضيعك مفيدة جدا لأي حد بيقراها 

موضوع كلمة رائع قليلة جدا عليه 
ربنا يعوضك 
و يباركك و يفرح قلبك يا استاذي
حقيقي انا بستفاد جدا من مواضيع حضرتك 
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## aymonded (15 أكتوبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * يااخى الحبيب الكلام بتاعك لا ينشبع منه روعة  انا اقرها تانى بلليل كل سطر بميران الذهب
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يااخى الحبيب ​*



إلهنا القدوس الحي يشبع قلبك من دسم النعمة الحلو المُفرح للقلب جداً
ويهبنا كلنا معاً أن نحيا في نضوح روحي بنمو مستمر
 كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (15 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *كلام اكثر من رائع يا استاذي
> كعادة مواضيعك مفيدة جدا لأي حد بيقراها
> موضوع كلمة رائع قليلة جدا عليه
> ربنا يعوضك
> ...



إلهنا الحي يسكب من فيض غناه الفائق في قلبونا جميعاً ويمسك بيميننا ويربينا في التقوى
ساكباً غنى محبته في داخلنا حافراً كلمته في باطننا لتكون قوتنا وسند حياتنا كل حين آمين
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أكتوبر 2013)

> لكن الله الحي يتدرج بالإنسان ويربيه في التقوى وحياة القداسة، ويدخله في سرّ شركة موته ليبلغ كمال قوة قيامته غذ يستمر في هذه الخبرة طوال حياته على الأرض، صاعداً من درجة إلى درجة، باستمرار الموت والقيامة مع مسيح القيامة والحياة:



امال انا مش بحس بالقاعدة دى مع كل الناس ليه
بحس ربنا بيدرب ناس معينة وناس تانى الدنيا سهلة جدآ بدون تعب
مش بشكك فى صلاح الله حاشا
ولكنى فقط اتساءل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ومن يغلب ويحفظ اعمالي للنهاية 
فساعطية سلطاناا علي الامم
ومن يغلب فساعطية ان يجلس معي علي عرشى 
كما غلبت انا
وجلست مع ابي في عرشة 
من يغلب يرث كل شئ 
واكون لة الها ويكون لي ابنا
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك 

فعلا من يغلب شهوات العالم 
ولا يتزمر من امور الرب عارفها انها لصالحة

يستحق ان يكون ابن ليسوع المسيح 

شكراا استاذي 
مواضيعك في قمة الروحانية 

التي تقوي الايمان والتمسك بوعود اللة 

والغلبة علي الشهوات والشيطان 
هذا الجزء شدني الية كثيرا 
الرب يباركك 
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ا.ايمن موضوع مميز كالعادة ليس بجديد عليك


----------



## aymonded (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*باعتذر لوجود بعض الأخطاء الإملائية وقد تم التصحيح
*​


----------



## aymonded (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> امال انا مش بحس بالقاعدة دى مع كل الناس ليه
> بحس ربنا بيدرب ناس معينة وناس تانى الدنيا سهلة جدآ بدون تعب
> مش بشكك فى صلاح الله حاشا
> ولكنى فقط اتساءل



سلام لشخصك الحلو والمحبوب في ربنا يسوع
كل واحد له زمان في التربية والنمو، واحد ينمو في شهر وآخر في سنة وغيرة في سنوات طويلة، فالله يعرف خبايا النفس وما هو صالح لها لأن كل شيء بميعاد، ولكل نفس لها زمان، وطوبى لمن يعرف زمانه لكي يعرف كيف يقتني كنزه، كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (15 أكتوبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ا.ايمن موضوع مميز كالعادة ليس بجديد عليك



فقط صلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً
النعمة تكون معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ومن يغلب ويحفظ اعمالي للنهاية
> فساعطية سلطاناا علي الامم
> ومن يغلب فساعطية ان يجلس معي علي عرشى
> كما غلبت انا
> ...



إلهنا القدوس الحي يمتعك بغنى عمل قدرة استطاعته في شخصك المحبوب عنده جداً
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً؛ كن معافي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك الحلو والمحبوب في ربنا يسوع
> كل واحد له زمان في التربية والنمو، واحد ينمو في شهر وآخر في سنة وغيرة في سنوات طويلة، فالله يعرف خبايا النفس وما هو صالح لها لأن كل شيء بميعاد، ولكل نفس لها زمان، وطوبى لمن يعرف زمانه لكي يعرف كيف يقتني كنزه، كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
> ​





> وطوبى لمن يعرف زمانه لكي يعرف كيف يقتني كنزه


ايه المقصود بيها ؟


+ اشكرك استاذى لاهتمام حضرتك وردك


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يا ايمن 
كل مواضيعك قيمه 
ومغذيه روحيا 
ربنا يبارك مجهودك ويارب دايما تمتعنا 
بمواضيعك الرائعه 
​


----------



## aymonded (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ايه المقصود بيها ؟
> 
> 
> + اشكرك استاذى لاهتمام حضرتك وردك



المقصود بيها يا جميل، أنه ينبغي أن كل واحد ينتبه للزمان اللي هو فيه الآن، لأنه بتأتي أزمنة افتقاد من الله للنفس فينبغي أن نعرف زمان افتقدانا ونسمع صوت الله ونطيعه بالتوبة، ثم تأتي أزمنة للطفولة الروحية ينبغي أن نعيشها بكل أبعادها ونستقي اللبن العقلي العديم الغش ونحيا ببساطة أطفال الرب، ثم تأتي أزمنة الزرع الجيد فينبغي أن نقتني البذار ونرويها، لأن هذه البذار يُلقيها بنفسه في قلوبنا لتنمو، وتأتي أزمنة بداية النضوج نفهم فيها كم ينبغي أن نقبل الآلام والمشقات، لذلك طوبى لمن يعرف زمانه لأنه يعرف كيف يقتني كل ما ينفعه للأزمنة التي تليها، لذلك صلاتنا اكشف عن زماننا يا رب لكي نستطيع أن نأخذ من كنوزك ونفتني ما ينفعنا لحياتنا، كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (15 أكتوبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> الله يا ايمن
> كل مواضيعك قيمه
> ومغذيه روحيا
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك ويارب دايما تمتعنا
> ...



ويبارك حياتك يا أغلى أخت وأجمل أم محبوبة الله والقديسين
النعمة تكون معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2013)

والرب يقول [ ومن يغلب ويحفظ أعمالي إلى النهاية فسأُعطيه سلطاناً على الأُمم...؛ من يغلب فسأُعطيه أن يجلس معي في عرشي كما غلبت أنا أيضاً وجلست مع أبي في عرشه...؛ من يغلب يرث كل شيء وأكون له إلهاً وهو يكون لي ابناً ] (رؤيا 2: 26؛ 3: 21؛ 21: 7)
موضوع روحي  رائع جدا استاذ ايمن
ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يزيدك من كل نعمة ​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*كالعاده
موضوع جميل جدااا
عاشت الأادى
الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## soul & life (15 أكتوبر 2013)

وهذا إذا استسلمت وخضعت تحت يد الله القوية بدون أن تتذمر وتفكر في طفولتها التي كانت في عزاء مستمر، لأن الطفل لا يُريد ان يبذل الجهد والتعب، بل يُريد أن يحيا ويعيش في لعب ومرح وضحك مستمر، بل ويأتيه أحد ليضع اللقمة في فمه، لكن الله الحي يتدرج بالإنسان ويربيه في التقوى وحياة القداسة، ويدخله في سرّ شركة موته ليبلغ كمال قوة قيامته إذ يستمر في هذه الخبرة طوال حياته على الأرض

بالفعل يا استاذنا حضرتك محق 
الكثير منا عندما تصيبه مصيبه او وعكه صحية او ضيقة مالية او حتى يفقد عزيز وغالى يستنكر ويقف امام الله يعاتبه بغضب ويلوم الله ويبقى فى حالة عدم الرضا 
وننسى تماما مراحم الرب علينا ونعمة الكثيرة ولا نتذكر اى شىء من نعمه ومراحمه علينا منذ بداية الخليقة 
والاكثر وجعا اننا نكتشف بالاخر بأن تدابير ربنا فاقة كل العقول وتلك الضيقة كانت مجرد  ترتيب من ربنا لشىْ اعظم بكثير من توقعتنا ... فنكتشف الطفل بداخلنا المتذمر المتمرد ونشعر بضئالة محبتنا للرب امام محبته وعمله الرائع فى حياتنا .
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك استاذى


----------



## aymonded (15 أكتوبر 2013)

إلهنا القدوس الحي يعطينا فهماً في كل شيء
لكي لا نستمر نحيا في طفولة إيمان بدون نضوج فنتعوق عن النمو والتقدم
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً ايها الأحباء في كنيسة الله الحي آمين
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع استاذى 
بجد مليان بالثمار الروحية 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أكتوبر 2013)

كل يوم تعطينا  جرعة ايمانية عظيمة
الرب يحفظك ويباركك


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

فعلا استاذ ايمن النضوج الروحى لا يأتى من فراغ 
بل يأتى من شركه حقيقيه حيه مع الرب يسوع 
ومن اختبارات عمليه فى حياة الانسان 
معنى اخر هو القرب من الرب يسوع 
وبحيك على خبره تراكميه جميل اوى التعبير دا 
ربنا يباركك استاذى


----------



## aymonded (15 أكتوبر 2013)

إلهنا القدوس الحي يبارككم ويهبكم ملء النعمة وقوة الحياة باستقامة
ويهبنا أن نحيا راسخين في الإيمان الحي آمين
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2013)

كالعاده استاذي
ببقا داخله اي موضوع لحضرتك
وانا واثقه اني هخرج منه وانا مستفاده

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك
ويذيدك من محبه وايمان
امين​


----------



## aymonded (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ويهبك كل نعمة وفرح في الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

مواضيعك يا استاذي بتقصر المسافة بيني وبين ربنا
بتريحني، بتديني طاقة من الرجاء، بتبنيني روحياً أكتر فأكتر... 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويفرح قلبك  

​


----------



## aymonded (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ويغمرك بسيل جارف من النعمة المُخلِّصة 
مع فرح الروح القدس آمين فآمين
​


----------



## menasonjesus (16 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوووووووووووووووووووووووووع رااااااااااااااااائع ومتميييييييييييييييييز 
ربنا يباركك وينمي موهبتك​


----------



## aymonded (16 أكتوبر 2013)

menasonjesus قال:


> موضوووووووووووووووووووووووووع رااااااااااااااااائع ومتميييييييييييييييييز
> ربنا يباركك وينمي موهبتك​



ويهبك فيض السلام وغنى النعمة المفرحة لكل قلب آمين
​


----------

